# theCaptn's skinny-fat log!



## theCaptn' (Mar 9, 2012)

Greetings all!

I really couldnt be fucked running another journal, but I lost so much size on my recent month-long holiday (4kg!) I kinda felt like I needed to keep myself honest with this cycle.

Anywho, some brief stats:

Age: 37 (38 in March)
Training: 5 years
Gears: 2 Years
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 215lbs (-9lbs!)

 . . and here's my autumn cycle:

wk1-4: SuperDMZ + 10mg DBol
wk1-8: 800mg Test Cyp
wk9-12: 1,200mg Test Cyp
wk 1-12: 450mg NPP

 . . . Pinning Mon-Wed-Fri .. . with 25mg Aromasin

Training will be 4 days/week, with an additional day for core/stretching. Also will maintain cardio at least 3 days a week.

I'll be looking at a lot of volume training - compounds, supersets etc - seems to work well for me. 

Will be carb cycling, with Sundays designated for refeed.

 Starting pics included. I have NFI what my BF is - no where near what I was post my cutting cycle back in Oct. Maybe 16%BF? 

Anywho, BF will take care of itself. I am aiming to bulk to 230lbs - should be readily achievable.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 9, 2012)

stick with it bro, you'll reach your goals...


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2012)

Been an interesting week!

Arrived home from overseas retchedly underweight and feeling flat. Had a couple of WOs and loaded in clean cals over the weekend before hitting the gear on Monday.

One week later running 1 cap sDMZ and 10mg dbol I've started to fill out - back to 100kg already! No sides from the SD thus far.

Next week I'll add another cap of SuperDMZ, and restrict the Dbols to 5 days a week to stretch my supply out to 4 weeks.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 10, 2012)

Good work Captn…...


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 10, 2012)

230 should be super easy to hit. Good luck. I'm following along.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2012)

215?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2012)

220lb now! Is proof required?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2012)

yeah


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 12, 2012)

Happy now???

Anywho, have bumped the SuperDMZ to 2 caps AM/PM

AM dose also has 10mg dbol

Gears!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 25, 2012)

Week 3: + 3kg (226.6lbs)

It's been an interesting few weeks with the SuperDMZ. Some rapid strength and endurance increases with pumps. The only sides to report are a seemingly never-ending thirst, occassional mild headaches. Lethargy is a commonly reported side - I have that occasionally, however it could be due to the training schedule. No BP issues like I would with dbols, I am overall Im impressed with SuperDMZ 

The Test-NPP is holding a fair bit of water - some say NPP holds less water, I don't really agree. I do like how quickly the shorter ester has kicked in - usually it would be week 6-7 with deca. Muscles are feeling full and dense, it's going to be a very enjoyable cycle!

The diet has been tight so far. More carbs than I am used to for a while - could be doing more cardio. Have thrown in 50mcg T3 to keep things lean, might throw in some clen after finishing the SuperDMZ.

A couple of pics below - wheels are looking insane, I'll try and get a pic this week . . oh, and I guess KOS will need a confirmation of weight


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 25, 2012)

Missed this Captn', I'll follow along for the rest of the voyage.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 25, 2012)

A fine vessel! I will be interested to see how you find the superDMZ, considering buying some soon.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice journal Captn'!  Would be interested in what your workouts look like as as well.

Question.  Was the inclusion of the one eyed milkman for Little Wing's benefit?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2012)

oh dear


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 25, 2012)

At this rate you`ll hit 235/240.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 27, 2012)

This mornings dry weight


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2012)

Well my SuperDMZ (original formula) run is over, and Im impressed with the results. In the last week there was no weight gain, however I definitely leaned out some without much in the way of cardio - just a lot of high-reps and supersets. Current weight: 226lbs dry AM - this can fluctuate up to 232lb is the PM.

Carb sources have been restricted to oats, brown rice, sweet potatoes, and a little milk at breakfast. Dextrose pWO only. Diet has been clean, a moderate amount of red meat and tuna, a tonne of chicken breast.

I had some libido issues earlier in the week, dropped off the aromasin for 5 days and it seemed to help. I guess 12.5mg ED was crushing the estro a bit too hard. Dosage adjusted to 12.5mg E3D. Gear-wise Im going to ramp the test from 900mg to 1,200mg in a few weeks, keep the NPP at 450mg. T3 is a steady 50mcg. 

Anywho, he's a few pics. First few dry unpumped, also some pWO quads from this mornings SFW - they're got some crazy size and hardness to them


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 7, 2012)

Great progress Capt'n, congrats on the hard work.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice bean bag!!! no homo!!! just a little!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 15, 2012)

*Week 5: 230lbs*

Been an interesting week, test has kicked in hell strong, been short-fused and aggressive - more so than expected. Got a mild acne breakout on my back as well.

Weights crept up to 230lbs, still leaner than expected. Drier as well. I've kept the aromasin dosage to a minimum: 12.5mg 3x a week and it appears to be sufficient.

Only got one pic, will try and take a few more this week.


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 15, 2012)

Captn' you look great! Nice to see your journal here; I did know it was here, but have been really busy. Shall come about from time to time to hear more upon your fantastic voyage.

Best to you mate


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2012)

Week 7: 232.7lb

Weight gain has slowed down, I may have increased BF a little but not significantly.

No need for adjusting dosages. BP feels a little high, may take some tadalfil to sort it out. Bumping test the last 2 weeks to 1,200mg if gains plateau.

My leg workouts alternate every week, they don't take longer than say 40 min tops:

Week A:
Im using the smith for squats to help with posture. Weights in kg:

Warmup treadmill 10 min

Smith squats (narrow stance, no max out)
Warmup 100 x 12
Working. 120 x 12, 130 x 12, 140 x 10
Lower back gets a little cooked at this point.

Leg Press (wide stance, focus on -tve)
Working 240 x 12, 280 x 12, 300 x 12

Superset quad/ham curls
3 x 10 + 10 at whatever weight I can handle

Week B:
Warm up treadmill 10 min

SL Deads
Warmup 80 x 10
Working 100 x 12, 110 x 12, 120 x12

Walking DB lunges
Working 60 (30+30) x 20 x 2

Standing Calf Raises
Working 80 x 15, 90 x 12, 100 x 12


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 26, 2012)

LMAO on posting a scale pic. That's one thing I will NOT do!

Happy bulking..

B


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2012)

KOS is not satisfied until proof is.given!


----------



## Rednack (Apr 26, 2012)

Keep up the hard work bro, looking good...




ps. FUCK KOS


----------



## SFW (Apr 26, 2012)

Sexy mofo!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2012)

Week 9: 233.2lb

Up another kilo, but there is a bit of fat gain starting to look noticable around the waist. Not getting enough cardio in at the moment.

Good strength gains with arm and chest workouts, but my leg workouts are getting shitty due to lower back issues. Leg press and iso exercises are all Im good for in this department.

With this in mind, I dont see myself making any further quality gains, so I'll be wrapping this up end of week 10.

Some progress pics below:


----------

